# Westbeach outerwear!?



## CRShreD82 (Aug 31, 2007)

I never heard of this brand till last week.Anybody bought any outerwear from Westbeach? I was looking at the Morissey jacket in sonic plaid but was also wondering if their own sizing runs big or small.Im 5'8 145 pounds if it helps.peep the jacket though... Westbeach Morrissey | Snowboarding Jacket | Mens 0910*|*Sonic Plaid


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dont own anything from them but i've heard good things.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I've had a few Westbeach jackets, hoodies, t-shirts w/e. usually free proddy from the reps. It's good stuff, holds up well and my little brother still wears most of the jackets that i handed down to him from the line. The sizing is fairly standard for snowboarding outerwear and for your height weight i recommend size S.


----------

